# Klein Adroit Questions



## cyclesoflife (Apr 4, 2004)

This is for the Klein experts here:

Are there any major differences between the 1999, 2000 and 2001 Klein Adroit Pro frame sets besides the color and fork provided?

Is one year more desirable then another? If so, why?

Is 1999 the first year that the Adroit and the Attitude frames went to the really long top tubes ala Gary Fisher's Genesis geometry? Do these model years all have the same geometry?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nope they're the same*

and it might even go back to the 1998 model year


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Without wanting to sound like a total *****. The most desirable years are pre 95. IE before trek bought out klein.
I own a trek era klein, nice bike, just doesnt have the famous features the original kleins were so noted for.

ta

scant


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

cyclesoflife said:


> This is for the Klein experts here:
> 
> Are there any major differences between the 1999, 2000 and 2001 Klein Adroit Pro frame sets besides the color and fork provided?
> 
> ...


Some of these Adroits had disk brake mounts on the left chain stay and a replaceable rear der hanger. I personally would avoid these frames as they tend to break at these locations from what i have heard. Somewhen during production they dropped these features again. My favourite still is this Night Storm frame which i stupidly gave away to a friend in a weak moment. Finish, paint and (visible) quality are top notch and imho on par with the pre-Trek Adroits. The "new" Night Storm paint is even nicer than the pre-Trek one as they have used a little "Plum Crazy" on the front end instead of plain black. A very very nice effect in the sunlight. 
Also nice is that the Airhead set still allows to use a MC2 bar/stem-combo, it fits perfectly.

Oh well, maybe i can have it back some day...

I will check the catalogs if the geometry has changed but i doubt it.

Carsten


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

ok, from the catalogs i see that the geometry changed twice:

the 1999 Adroit is longer than the 1997 Adroit (no Adroit was build in 1998, only 1997 leftovers were sold and the 1997 Adroit frame was essentially the 1994-1996 Attitude frame) and the angles are adjusted to accept 70mm suspension forks. no change in 2000. in 2001 the frame got a little longer again (but not much) and the angles were adjusted to accept 80mm suspension forks.

btw, if you go to www.archive.org and search for the past www.kleinbikes.com websites you get them back to 1996. most of them dont work but some do (more or less well) and on most you can find the geometry specs hidden somewhere...

hope that helps.

Carsten


----------



## tonysong (Mar 5, 2004)

*The last "real" Adroit....*

was '96. Of course this is true if you hold the opinion that the Airheadset and Precision bb are defining factors for the Adroit. Trek acquired Klein in '95 but the '96 lineup was pure Klein. To me, Klein's decline started with the Waterloo-made Pulse series; not to be confused with the '96 Pulse II, which in essence was an Adroit w/o the Airheadset. To me, the defining characteristics of a Klein are.....


Gradient tubing
Integrated seat collar
Precision bb
Airheadset
Internal cable routing
Non-replacable Micro dropouts

That being said, if I could have just one Klein, it'd be the '97 Attitude Race/Pro. It didn't have any of the proprietary silliness that causes compatiblity issues today, but retained all the good things. IMHO, The absolute best Klein frame ever produced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

tonysong said:


> was '96...


...and to narrow it further down, only those 1996 Adroits with the 2" down tube would be "real" Adroits. Most of the 1996 Adroits came with the 1 7/8" Attitude downtube (dimpled cable inlets instead of welded on and the cable outlets further down, close to the bb shell) and thus were essentially just renamed Attitude frames with the Adroit lettering and Adroit price tag...

Carsten


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten said:


> ...and to narrow it further down, only those 1996 Adroits with the 2" down tube would be "real" Adroits. Most of the 1996 Adroits came with the 1 7/8" Attitude downtube (dimpled cable inlets instead of welded on and the cable outlets further down, close to the bb shell) and thus were essentially just renamed Attitude frames with the Adroit lettering and Adroit price tag...
> 
> Carsten


the knowledge in this group is that to be admired and worshipped! I'm a religious 4-6 mtb magazine a month junkie for the last 10 years and this group still is able to constantly teaches me new things about mtb's! Wow! how little I know! Thanks Carsten!

-mtnwing


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*95.5-96 Adroit*

95.5-96' Adroit with Strata fork and MC2 bar/stem Airahead


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a 2000 Adroit and I can tell you of two differences between it and the 2001. 2000 does not have a replacable rear D hanger nor does it have disk brake mounts. The 2001 has both.


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Klein Stems*

I have an Adroit with Strata fork.
I also have the MC2 bar stem combo.
Is anyone aware of another Klein compatible stem, so that I can take off the Klein Bar/stemand use another stem with a different bar while continuing to use the Starta fork?
Thanks


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

Pulli said:


> I have an Adroit with Strata fork.
> I also have the MC2 bar stem combo.
> Is anyone aware of another Klein compatible stem, so that I can take off the Klein Bar/stem and use another stem with a different bar while continuing to use the Starta fork?
> Thanks


I have no idea, what's the diameter of the Strata steerer ? Would an MC3 stem fit? If so I might have one that you can have.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yes there are MC3's that should fit*

According to my local Klein dealer there are MC3 kits available to fit MC2 steerers. They are expesive from a dealer but if you can find the correct one they are affordable on eBay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

AdroitBreaker said:


> I have no idea, what's the diameter of the Strata steerer ? Would an MC3 stem fit? If so I might have one that you can have.


Yes, the MC3 MTB will fit. But not the MC3 road, check twice which one it is... It looks quite good with the MC3 if you also use the MC3 spacer between head tube and stem. Currently a set on ebay.com...

Carsten


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a MC3 stem off of a large 2000 Klein Adroit. If that would work for you, I would sell it to you for $10 shipped. I should also have the MC3 spacer and the miscellaneous spacers to size the steerer. I think it's fairly long maybe 100mm or longer, I can check when I get home if you are interested. 

Let me know, james.gist @ gmail.com (remove the spaces)

Also, if any Klein folks are interested the Manitou Mars C that came off of this fork, I have one sitting in the basement that I would send off to a loving home for the cost of shipping. It has some history though. When I first had trouble with it holding air (after a couple of years of use) I sent it to Manitou and they replaced the internals. I rode it for several weeks and it wouldn't hold air again. Apparently, it was becoming separated at the crown, stanchion interface. Since it was a weird steerer tube, I had to get another headset, and I went with a Marzocchi. 

But...if anyone wants to fork for parts, It has a lockout that should work on any 2000 Mars, I would gladly send it away and reduce my clutter. The lowers and internals should be in good shape too.


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*MC3 MTB stems work*

I actually heard from Klein CS today and they say that MC3 mtb stems with the hinged front work great. Now, I just have to figure the length that I need to run Moustache bars.
the bike fits me great with the 150mm 15 degree rise bar/stem. I think a short stem with rise will work well for moustache, back to measurement.I so excited I can switch bars, I love this bike.

Thanks all for your replies!
martin


----------



## ryoe (Dec 31, 2004)

*Help - how to remove a MC2-type fork*

I have a 96 Attitude. Would anyone know how to remove the MC2 type headset? I've removed the stem/bar combo and only the fork is now attached to the frame. There is no starnut or anything so I can see from the top of the steerer tube to the floor. I've heard that you can just use a mallet at that point and softly pound down on the steerer tube to loosen the headset and detach the fork from the frame. Is this true?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

